# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Sở hữu căn hộ 2pn ngay tại pmh q7, tặng ngay gói smarthome 40tr, thanh toán 1%/tháng. 0937857438

## hungphat2593

Với chính sách ưu đãi và phương thức thanh toán linh hoạt từ chủ đầu tư Căn nhà mơ ước (DRH). Giờ đây việc sở hữu nhà ở quận 7 không còn là điều quá xa vời mà trở nên rất dễ dàng. Chỉ cần thanh toán 30% đầu tiên (kéo dài hơn 1 năm), 70% phần trăm còn lại được BIDV hỗ trợ vay trong 20 năm. Chỉ cần trả trung bình hơn 9 triệu/ tháng, mức trả tối đa chưa đến 15 triệu/ tháng là các gia đình trẻ có thu nhập khá có thể dễ dàng sở hữu ngay căn hộ cao cấp 5 sao hằng mơ ước, có hộ khẩu quận 7 liền kế Phú Mỹ Hưng.
Cao ốc D-Vela là căn hộ duy nhất được thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn 5 sao Châu Âu. Mang lại sự hài hòa và hài lòng tuyệt đối cho những khách hàng khó tính nhất. 100% căn hộ đều có view thông thoáng, dễ dàng đón ánh sáng và những làn gió tươi mát từ Sông Sài Gòn.

Từ khu căn hộ D-Vela, cư dân chỉ mất:
3 phút để đi đến Phú Mỹ Hưng (cách 1,5 km);
5 phút để sang quận 4. (cách 4 km).
8 phút để sang quận 2 (cách 5 km).
8 phút để sang quận 5 (cách 5 km).
12 phút đến đến trung tâm Quận 1 (cách 8 km).

- Tiện ích nội khu hoàn thiện với tầng TTTM và hồ bơi Sky view tầng 6 cao 7m, gym, spa, nhà trẻ,... Đồng thời kết nối hơn 30 tiện ích ngoại khu khu Nam Sài Gòn như bệnh viện FV, trường RMIT, UBND Q7, Aisa Golf Club, trung tâm TDTT Q. 7, nhà sách Nguyễn Văn Cừ, Satra Foods, Khách sạn Liberty, trung tâm y tế Q. 7, cầu Phú Mỹ, trường RISS...

Giá bán căn hộ hoàn thiện bàn giao full nội thất cao cấp nhập khẩu từ Châu Âu: Bếp từ và máy hút mùi, nội thất Hafele Đức cao cấp.
- Căn 1 PN (56m2): 1.6 tỷ.
- Căn 2 PN (70m2): 1.8 tỷ.
- Căn 3 PN (92m2, 110m2): 2.4 tỷ - 2.8 tỷ.
Đặc biệt căn góc 2PN 70m2 view Phú Mỹ Hưng chỉ 1.8 tỷ. (có VAT)

**** Chương trình ưu đãi chỉ có trong tháng 5 dành cho những khách hàng nhanh chân nhất:
*- Tặng gói smart home (nhà thông minh) 40 triệu cho 40 khách hàng mua căn hộ hoàn thiện đầu tiên.
- Tặng ngay xe Vision hoặc Future 125cc trị giá 35 triệu (khi mua căn 2 - 3 PN). Đặc biệt khách hàng không nhận xe sẽ được khấu trừ đợt thanh toán đầu tiên. 40 triệu cho 25 khách hàng đầu tiên. 30 triệu cho 15 khách hàng còn lại.
- Thanh toán nhanh: Chiết khấu lên tới 6.65%.
- Khách hàng mua sỉ: Chiết khấu 1 - 2%.
*- Event tại trung tâm hội nghị Merperle Crystal Palace Quận 7 ngày 28.05.2017 (dành cho khách hàng mua và tham dự): Bốc thăm giải đặc biệt 10 lượng vàng SJC, 10 năm phí quản lý, vochure gói nội thất, 1 đến 3 lượng SJC và nhiều phần quà có giá trị khác. Số lượng lên đến 37 giải khả năng trúng trưởng cực cao.*


Liên hệ ngay chúng tôi để được hỗ trợ tận tình nhất. Hotline PKD CĐT: *0937.857.438*

----------

